# Simple, Basic Broiling Recipes?



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone have any simple, basic and quick broiling recipes they'd like to share? I'm looking for something that is easy to do after working a 10 hour day.

Any spice mixes or off-the-shelf products you'd like to suggest?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

GregL said:


> Anyone have any simple, basic and quick broiling recipes they'd like to share? I'm looking for something that is easy to do after working a 10 hour day.
> 
> Any spice mixes or off-the-shelf products you'd like to suggest?
> 
> ...


butter, garlic, lemon juice is gonna be the trilogy on fish. and then you got to add some dill weed. depending on what kinda fish your doing, sometimes chili powder and about any other spice blends. if you want to simple it up and you got the bucks get some emerils stuff. but to back up a little bit it depends on the type of fish you have and wether fillets or whole but experiment and enjoy and let us know how it turned out.opcorn::beer:


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Kooler. We went to Red Lobster the other night and I got the catch of the day (Flonder) and I ordered it broiled. It was fantastic! It looked like a simple spice mixture was just sprikled on it and yes, I think they broiled it in butter.

My most recent trip fishing ended badly so I was in Sam's Club today and was jonesing for some fish so I threw a bag of frozen Talapia into the cart. Not as good as catching your own, but I'd like to do something good with it so it doesn't seem...bland. You know?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I always keep a few bottles of Lawry's Bottled Marinades in the cupboard . When you come home tired and don't feel like slicing and dicing they really come in handy . They make a bunch of different flavors and I can usually find them on sale at Super Fresh . Just pour over the fish , marinate for 30 minutes and put in the broiler . http://www.lawrys.com/Main/products.aspx


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

it doesnt get more simple or really any better than blackening. theres a ton of varieties of blackening seasoning at the store.

sprinkle cajun or blackening seasoning over fish
melt butter and drizzle over seasoned fillets (both sides)
butter should solidify

heat up cast iron skillet - very very hot - preferably on grill unless u like a smokey house

drop in fish and sear 1-3 mins on each side depending upon thickness.

u can turn this into tacos or a sandwich or whatever - scrumptious.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I like to...*

...simply add pats of BUTTER, and a few squits of FRESH lime (or lemon) juice. Sprinkle a tablespoon or so of non-pareil capers (the small ones), and broil. Light, refreshing, and delicious!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

gus said:


> it doesnt get more simple or really any better than blackening. theres a ton of varieties of blackening seasoning at the store.
> 
> sprinkle cajun or blackening seasoning over fish
> melt butter and drizzle over seasoned fillets (both sides)
> ...


Yup!!! I have a great recipe' for blackening/cajun seasoning spice...just like Emeril's original "Essence". I'll post it seperately.


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Got it!

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!


----------

